# Is this rank HIGHER than Black Belt???



## Cryozombie (Aug 31, 2005)

http://www.martialartsmart.net/1190cf.html


----------



## Kenpodoc (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes. However, I'm still holding out for a gold belt.

Jeff


----------



## Rick Wade (Aug 31, 2005)

Kenpodoc said:
			
		

> Yes. However, I'm still holding out for a gold belt.
> 
> Jeff




2 inches wide or five inches wide?

V/R

Rick


----------



## Rick Wade (Aug 31, 2005)

Have you seen the American Flag Belt?

V/R

Rick


----------



## Loki (Aug 31, 2005)

Riiiight...
 Someone's lost it.


----------



## gmkuoha (Aug 31, 2005)

Anything for the public to buy. It's a belt you wear when you want to go incognito...like not allowing someone to know what rank or belt you really are...right? Kinda like training in the sly!
 Grandmaster Kuoha


----------



## thesensei (Aug 31, 2005)

Don't laugh TOO hard - I've actually dropped by a couple TKD dojangs that actually use camouflage as one of their levels...can't remember exactly where in the curriculum...somewhere in 4-7 gup.


----------



## bignick (Aug 31, 2005)

ATA uses them


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 31, 2005)

gmkuoha said:
			
		

> It's a belt you wear when you want to go incognito ...


 Ah. They must have a different ranking system in Cognito. Where is that, exactly? :ultracool


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 31, 2005)

I'm going to have to put that on the list of one of the colors I never earned.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2005)

Back off--I'm a platinum belt. I'm working on my promotion to plutonium!


----------



## still learning (Sep 1, 2005)

Hello,  Today  many people/styles want to be diffferent, have you notice by the colors of uniforms and BELTS.  

 Amercans need to be notice.........standout..........look at...chrome belt with racing stripes.............WOW!.....................What next...w/ diamonds...?

 Rainbow is NICE! ................Aloha


----------



## ginshun (Sep 1, 2005)

Obviously that is the belt for secret jungle ninja training.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 1, 2005)

Cool!
Where does one sign up for that training?


----------



## DavidCC (Sep 1, 2005)

At your local ATA dojang!


----------



## Kenpodoc (Sep 1, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Cool!
> Where does one sign up for that training?


Jason, ask Mr.Hatfield but I think he's offering it thursday nights 1AM out near the kokosing reservoir.

Jeff :uhyeah:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 1, 2005)

still learning said:
			
		

> Rainbow is NICE! ................Aloha


Darn--I was going to suggest a Rainbow belt, but still learning beat me to it! :rofl:  

Oh well, how about a pretty rainbow belt with clouds & birds on it? :lol:  I like sl's idea about the diamonds; how about emeralds & rubies too? :roflmao:


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 1, 2005)

You guys are silly.  Everybody knows that you wear that belt when you haven't been practicing so your instructor won't see you mess up!


----------



## Rick Wade (Sep 1, 2005)

tradrockrat said:
			
		

> You guys are silly.  Everybody knows that you wear that belt when you haven't been practicing so your instructor won't see you mess up!



in that case I need a hole GI made of that materiel.  Oh wait I have one it's called a uniform.  That is what I am wearing to class next week.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 1, 2005)

tradrockrat said:
			
		

> You guys are silly.  Everybody knows that you wear that belt when you haven't been practicing so your instructor won't see you mess up!


:roflmao:


----------



## FearlessFreep (Sep 1, 2005)

I've seen camo-colorerd belts in competition from other schools (actually, I saw them listed on the entry form), but I think it's actually a fairly low-medium rank


----------



## bignick (Sep 1, 2005)

I believe in the ATA they use it after green belt


----------



## Rick Wade (Sep 1, 2005)

What's next?

Invisibelt that is one rank higher than Black in the Ninjitsu community.

V/R

Rick


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 1, 2005)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> What's next?  Invisibelt that is one rank higher than Black in the Ninjitsu community.


 :rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 1, 2005)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> What's next?
> 
> Invisibelt that is one rank higher than Black in the Ninjitsu community.
> 
> ...


 Shhh.  Don't give away our secrets.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2005)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> What's next?
> 
> Invisibelt that is one rank higher than Black in the Ninjitsu community.


 Well, they do go up to 15th degree, right? You run out of colors sooner or later...


----------



## ginshun (Sep 2, 2005)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Cool!
> Where does one sign up for that training?


 I could tell you, but then I'd have to kill you.


----------

